# Bf-109G-6 at Hangar 10



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2018)

Hangar 10 at Usedom in Germany is now on my list of must-see warbird venues. Check out this spirited display of Black 8 with DB605 engine. Turn up the sound!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2018)

Definitely one worth seeing !
Thanks for posting Andy.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 4, 2018)

Agreed. No aircraft is more sinister looking than a 109 on a low level pass


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2018)

Just had a look at their website - apart from a great collection of other warbirds, they also have a Bf109G-14, and a Buchon with the original style 2 seat canopies.
Hmm - revision of 2019 visits may be required !


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2018)

Yep. And the G-14 Is powered by a DB as well. I wasn't aware of this place until recent posts were made on FB.

2019 pencilled in!


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2018)

looks like i need to start being nice to my wife so she'll let me go along to make sure Terry does not cause any international incidents


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2018)

Spitfire, the two 109's, and the two seat Buchon in a tail chase at Hangar 10.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2018)

Might be a bit tricky to get to, as the island of Usedom is a bit east, not far from Peenemunde, which is located to the north and slightly west. Nearest international airport is probably either Hamburg or Hannover, although I'd need to check, but could be an interesting tour, with the Hangar 10 collection and the museum at Peenemunde.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2018)

Great stuff! Definitely looks worthy of a long visit!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2018)

I think Berlin would be the closest.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2018)

Very possibly, or perhaps northern Poland. 
There are actually flights from Manchester and London Heathrow direct to Heringsdorf airfield, where Hangar 10 is located, but nothing showing for summer time yet.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2018)

Wow! That's Usedom? Last time I was there it was a barren place with a few East German wrecks lying about! I travelled up from Berlin, which is easy reach on the train if you don't have a vehicle. The plus being you get to spend more time there, which is a great place with cool aviation themed museums.


----------



## ODonovan (Oct 5, 2018)

And parked right across from a blue nosed (352nd FG) Mustang, too. I'd love to listen in on their conversations, when no people are around. 



-Irish


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> I'd love to listen in on their conversations, when no people are around.



"Go jump in your Mustang, Herr American; we'll have a re-run..."


----------

